# Sims Custom Shop - Custom Painted Ibanez RG 570 - Blood Splatters - PICS!



## Sims Custom Shop (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey everybody. We just finished this up for a customer and I thought I would post it for you guys to check out. Ibanez RG 570 body painted white with a blood splatter paint scheme. Love to hear what you guys thank about it!

Thanks,

Patrick Sims
Custom Guitar Refinishing & Painting


----------



## march (Jul 6, 2008)

though I'm sure you would not want to share your trade secrets so easily, at what angle did you hold the guy's head when you slit his throat over that guitar =') ?


seriously now, it looks great !


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha, I ain't never slit nobodys throat, I swear! Haha. One thing I like ALOT about this guitar is the fact that I didn't try to get it mirror smooth & flat & slick. Thats not realistic. While the blood runs & drips are under a coat of clear you can feel them, its textured, just like it should be....the blood is on top of the white but under a coat of clear so it can be worn or rubbed off. Also, I used a transparent red that I custom mixed to the closest shade I could get to blood....its a very deep red....so in places where its thick its real dark, and places where its thin its lighter....very reaslistic. I don't like it when people use just a solid red, like a fire-engine red for blood, b/c thats not what blood looks like. Its dark, its rich & its transparent. The customer was VERY pleased with how it looked in the pictures. I will be shipping it out Monday.


----------



## S-O (Jul 6, 2008)

That's _killer_

Yay puns! 

But really, that is to _die_ for.

...


----------



## darbdavys (Jul 6, 2008)

I hate you for showing me those pics, they're too baddass  It'll be hard to play my simple sunburst now


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 6, 2008)

the tops/beginnings of the runs look too sharp, thats the only thing holding the effect really. it just makes them look really out of place/unrealistic, since the rest of it does look so realistic lol.

I dunno really how youd do it though. maybe blow the paint or something through a straw onto the body so it gets more of a splatter effect and hten drips?

That said, still excellent work 

and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than anything i could pull off


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad you like it! This was my 1st blood splatter paint scheme so I'm sure the more I do the even more realistic looking they'll get.


----------



## budda (Jul 6, 2008)

that looks REALLY realistic IMO!

can you post a pic of the completed guitar?


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (Jul 6, 2008)

budda said:


> that looks REALLY realistic IMO!
> 
> can you post a pic of the completed guitar?



We just painted the body, we don't have the rest of the guitar. Glad you like it!


----------



## Celiak (Jul 7, 2008)

That looks disgusting, I guess that means you did a good job haha.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow that's really cool. It's a lot more realistic than other blood splattered guitars I've seen *cough*Atreyuguy*cough*


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jul 8, 2008)

That's brutal as all fuck. \m/ I'm very tempted to get a Jackson Warrior-style body done like that...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Pretty cool!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome  More splatter and less lines would be better, like blood has dripped, been slashed over it would be tres cool! Not that this isn't the mutts nuts already


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Jul 9, 2008)

I worked for ESP AND for Atreyu when they made his guitar, it's actually pretty cool in person. The fingerprints and smears on the sides make it a little different. 






edit: I know this is the LTD model.. google let me down.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 9, 2008)

bloody hell thats awesome


----------



## MetalJordan (Jul 9, 2008)

that thing is sick 
i do however think it would look better with black instead of white


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool! Im glad everybody seems to like it, This wouldn't work over black b/c this is a transparent red. If you cut ur finger and dropped it on a black guitar you wouldn't be able to see the blod, but if you dropped the blood on a white one you could. You would have to use a solid red if you did a black guitar. It would look coolwith the solid red, but it would be less realistic at the same time.


----------



## rx (Jul 14, 2008)

i hope that's real blood


----------



## Variant (Jul 14, 2008)

Scootman1911 said:


> Wow that's really cool. It's a lot more realistic than other blood splattered guitars I've seen *cough*Atreyuguy*cough*


----------



## jan007magic (Apr 30, 2009)

sir, may i ask if what kind of paint did u use in the blood splatter? please. it would really help me, so that i can finish painting my guitar..tnx..


----------

